# Smoking Purple Kush :) | What Are You Smoking Right Now Post



## Justcause910 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im Smoking Purple Kush  

What Are You Smoking Right Now Post Below


----------



## gioua (Aug 21, 2012)

at this moment.. nothing.. but I do love me some Bubba Kush!
2nd year growing this plant and I have to say... she is within my top 3 picks


here is this years bubba... just awaiting nature to run her thru till she is ready.. OH....... how I wish I planted Blue Dream this year!


----------



## Justcause910 (Aug 21, 2012)

gioua said:


> at this moment.. nothing.. but I do love me some Bubba Kush!
> 2nd year growing this plant and I have to say... she is within my top 3 picks
> 
> 
> here is this years bubba... just awaiting nature to run her thru till she is ready.. OH....... how I wish I planted Blue Dream this year!


 Do You Grow Alot I Only Grow At Least 2 Or 1 Plant A Year Lol Cuz Me And My Friends Share Our Plants


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 22, 2012)

Afgan kush ryder


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 22, 2012)

don't know
dont care
Im baked 
Im happy
Its goooood sheeet


----------



## EnochOne (Aug 22, 2012)

Master Kush all day


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 22, 2012)

Biker hashplant or AKA Zed (BC cut) kief.

It's nice. A bit harsh (even though it's well cured), but damn, it gets me lifted.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 22, 2012)

blackberry diesel


----------

